# Jocks vs. wimps



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

Jocks naturally gravitate to the sporting martial arts. Wimps naturally gravitate to martial arts which are long on kata and short on competing.

Wimps will argue with the jocks on the web about which martial arts are the best but the wimps will never face the jocks in a NHB match to prove their argument. This is because deep down the wimps know they will lose to the jocks and lose big time.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

Is that because jocks can't handle real martial arts and must limit themselves to the rules limited ones?

I'm more of the opinion that real martial artists spend their time training, not trying to prove how "smart"  they "is" on this here "interweb" thing.  Then again, there are entire sites dedicated to the angsty wannabe who thinks his UFC-fu will save his lame *** in a real street fight.  Us wimps make sure we stay away from those morons, and actually hope they do try for a submission when we roll.  Makes it easier for us to stick em good with our blades. :rofl:

Your argument is that if one doesn't compete, one is somehow a wimp.
I say if one only trains to compete, one may hold trophies and medals, but be ill prepared for a real fight. Having talked to a number of real-deal people like Hoch Hochheim and Mark Hatmaker I tend to have a low opinion of the "sports only, lets get in the ring and see who's a real man" morons. Personally, I think they, and the whole "pressure test your art" crowd suffer from some serious problems.

They should be like the French and "Run Away!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Jocks naturally gravitate to the sporting martial arts. Wimps naturally gravitate to martial arts which are long on kata and short on competing.
> 
> Wimps will argue with the jocks on the web about which martial arts are the best but the wimps will never face the jocks in a NHB match to prove their argument. This is because deep down the wimps know they will lose to the jocks and lose big time.


 

My reply:


> *** remember all in fun as the original poster stated ***
> 
> So if I bring a knife to your contest, what does that make me?
> 
> ...



A reply: 


> If you are a jock, the other jocks will dis your for being unmanly (real men dont need knives).
> 
> If you are a geek, one of the jocks will take your knife away and give you a wedgy.
> 
> If you are a street punk, this geek will shoot you.



Hmmm As I do not study any of the arts with Kata as you mentioned in another post. 

As I am not a Jock.

As I am not a student of any of the arts you listed. 

I reply with the following:

Real Men do not need a knife. That is true they carry multiple knives and also know how to use them. Do you?


I am a Geek, but challenge for any Jock to try to give me a Wedgie. None could give me one. Then or now.  I do not play by rules. 

As to street punks. When we sit down with a beer and you explain the number fo times you have a gun pointed at your head, by someone who actually meant to hurt you, then we can talk. Until then I will make the same comments. It takes any weakling whois unafraid to get close and dirty to pull a 7 lbs trigger and not see what he has done. Yet, If you take that knife and walk up to them and stick it in to them, and wiggle it around looking for alla the good stuff, and then breath in their last breath. Then you are a real man.    :lol:


**** remember all in fun. Right? ****

No hard feelings? Not hurt egos? No issues. Jsut people commenting to have fun about a simple discussion. Right?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

I get both of your arguments. There is truth to what both of you are saying. I'll add this to the mix, all martial arts are legitimate. Both the "real" people and "fake" people are ill prepared for the real thing. This is simply because things almost never go the way you train for. Also, when the wimps are confronted by those morons they usually do get rolled. This will happen because you can't always run away. The predators choose when, where, and how, when it's for real!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Us wimps make sure we stay away from those morons, and actually hope they do try for a submission when we roll. Makes it easier for us to stick em good with our blades.


The Im too deadly to compete argument.

Thanks for the example of how wimps argue but but are too afraid to fight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 12, 2006)

Wimps also do MMA

Jocks also do Traditional styles.

Blanket statements rarly survive in tact passed 2 replies on a good day before getting kicked in the groin, curb stomped and having their "bling bling" stolen and pawned for something more useful, like a case of beer and bottle of Rum.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The Im too deadly to compete argument.
> 
> Thanks for the example of how wimps argue but but are too afraid to fight.


Some of us have nothing to prove, content that what we do does work. We feel no need to seek out confrontations simply to prove we are top dick. We also have the nasty habit of having a low opinion of the Neanderthals who feel they must do that. We don't fantasize that we are somehow "real warriors" because we can get in a ring and beat someone up withing the specific rules of the confrontation.  You want some real NHB stuff?  Enlist and demand deployment into a warzone.  Lets see you arm-bar someone carrying an AK-47 and cry "foul" when his buddies beat the **** outta you with clubs.

Sorry sheep. I'm not afraid to fight. I just find it rather pointless since I am confident about my own place in life and feel no need to either harm nor be harmed by some kid who thinks the UFC is "real" and the guy in the fancy PJ's is Mr. Miagi.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 12, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Some of us have nothing to prove, content that what we do does work. We feel no need to seek out confrontations simply to prove we are top dick. We also have the nasty habit of having a low opinion of the Neanderthals who feel they must do that. We don't fantasize that we are somehow "real warriors" because we can get in a ring and beat someone up withing the specific rules of the confrontation. You want some real NHB stuff? Enlist and demand deployment into a warzone. Lets see you arm-bar someone carrying an AK-47 and cry "foul" when his buddies beat the **** outta you with clubs.
> 
> Sorry sheep. I'm not afraid to fight. I just find it rather pointless since I am confident about my own place in life and feel no need to either harm nor be harmed by some kid who thinks the UFC is "real" and the guy in the fancy PJ's is Mr. Miagi.


 
Mr. Blackadder, you the man!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am a Geek, but challenge for any Jock to try to give me a Wedgie. None could give me one. Then or now.


That sounds like a challenge.






			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I do not play by rules


That sounds like a way to weasel out of the challenge match which you issued.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Mr. Blackadder, you the man!


I just have issues
with people who think that just because someone doesn't "do" things their way, that they are somehow inferior. There are forums out there that "get stuff all over themselves" debating this drivel, on how they are "real" and the other guy is so fake, wimpy, whatever. If they get off on that kind of bull, fine. I just prefer the higher evolved life forms that frequent sites like this.  I'd love to read more on the concepts, ideas and such of MMA, but this childish dick waggling really seems rather below the high standards this site's based on.  Pity the mudpit mentality keeps creeping in.  Maybe we can all start getting together and wacking each other to see if we're "real". :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The Im too deadly to compete argument.
> 
> Thanks for the example of how wimps argue but but are too afraid to fight.



Nope Not Too Deadly at all. You can have a real blade as well.

What you not willing to meet me at my game? Probably not. 

Ok how about a stick less deadly but still can cause lots of damamge. Is that ok? Once again Probably not.

So now I have to come to your game and play your way. Sorry I do not play that way. I will take you empty handed as well. If you give me the wedgie then fine no problem. But if I poke you in the eye, or break a finger, ** Which is not allowed in any of your Jock arts you listed **, then do not complain. For you see that is how I train. well ok I do not break fingers for real but I really twist them until people stop, so if you do not stop then it might just get broke.  Then again the hypethetical jock could give me that wedgie or knock me out. 

I am not the fastest.

I am not strongest.

I am not the best. 

I am just a geek. Bullies and Jocks tried to puch me around from day one. I always thought a fair fight was four of them and one of me. Why? If less then four they could not trap me or take me to the ground, and I could always hurt them just enough to get away. At more then four, I always hurt one real bad and they spent a lot of time in the hospital recovering. At four, I would get hit, they would get hit, and they would get hurt but not real bad, maybe just a trip to the hospital for them, but nothing too serious. 

Just a geek that learned on the streets of hard knocks, who just wishes that people would talk about what really matters:

Train hard. Train with those you like so as to enjoy it. It is not the art but the heart put into the conflict that will determine the result. 

So maybe I should be put into the Wimp group as Geks are wimps and get wedgies. But jocks make lots of money in sports.  Even if thsoe are few and far between compared to the geek types who make more on average. Keep dreaming that just because the art you train in makes you the baddest on the street. It does not.

Peace


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

> Some of us have nothing to prove, content that what we do does work.


If you have nothing to prove then why do you argue the point so vigorously?

Is it because the web is so much safer than the ring?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> That sounds like a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I issued no challenge. A challenge of any type is against the rules of MArtial Talk. If you wish to show up and see what I have.  Cool!  No challenge. 

As to weaseling out, well I am not the one making the claims that MMA is the end all just because I train in it. 

It does sound like you are just out to try to get a fight. Not my goal. But always looking to train, yet it dos sound like you are issuing challenges with these types of threads.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> If you have nothing to prove then why do you argue the point so vigorously?
> 
> Is it because the web is so much safer than the ring?


I'm bored?  But, again, you continue to push the falsehood that "the ring" is somehow important.  Do the "ring" stuff in the street. Go home in a bag. Then again, it might help the genepool if more people did that I think.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> I'm bored?  But, again, you continue to push the falsehood that "the ring" is somehow important.  Do the "ring" stuff in the street. Go home in a bag. Then again, it might help the genepool if more people did that I think.


Percy: I must say, Edmund, it was jolly nice of you to ask me to share your
breakfast before the rigours of the day begin. 

Edmund: Well, it is said, Percy, that civilised man seeks out good and
intelligent company, so that, through learned discourse, he may
rise above the savage and closer to God.

Percy: Yes, I've heard that.

Edmund: Personally, however, I like to start the day with a total dickhead
to remind me I'm best.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

> Nope Not Too Deadly at all. You can have a real blade as well.


You are suggesting an illegal test which will never happen, so you will never have to prove your point. 

How convenient for you.


----------



## bignick (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> You are suggesting an illegal test which will never happen, so you will never have to prove your point.



MMA and NHB contests are now illegal in a lot of areas as well...


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

*Gentlemen-Rankers by Rudyard Kipling, 1892*

To the legion of the lost ones, to the cohort of the damned,
To my brethren in their sorrow overseas,
Sings a gentleman of England cleanly bred, machinely crammed,
And a trooper of the Empress, if you please.
Yea, a trooper of the forces who has run his own six horses,
And faith he went the pace and went it blind,
And the world was more than kin while he held the ready tin,
But to-day the Sergeant's something less than kind.
We're poor little lambs who've lost our way, Baa! Baa! Baa!
We're little black sheep who've gone astray, Baa--aa--aa!
Gentlemen-rankers out on the spree,
Damned from here to Eternity,
God ha' mercy on such as we, Baa! Yah! Bah!

Oh, it's sweet to sweat through stables, sweet to empty kitchen slops,
And it's sweet to hear the tales the troopers tell,
To dance with blowzy housemaids at the regimental hops
And thrash the cad who says you waltz too well.
Yes, it makes you cock-a-hoop to be "Rider" to your troop,
And branded with a blasted worsted spur,
When you envy, O how keenly, one poor Tommy being cleanly
Who blacks your boots and sometimes calls you "Sir".

If the home we never write to, and the oaths we never keep,
And all we know most distant and most dear,
Across the snoring barrack-room return to break our sleep,
Can you blame us if we soak ourselves in beer?
When the drunken comrade mutters and the great guard-lantern gutters
And the horror of our fall is written plain,
Every secret, self-revealing on the aching white-washed ceiling,
Do you wonder that we drug ourselves from pain?

We have done with Hope and Honour, we are lost to Love and Truth,
We are dropping down the ladder rung by rung,
And the measure of our torment is the measure of our youth.
God help us, for we knew the worst too young!
Our shame is clean repentance for the crime that brought the sentence,
Our pride it is to know no spur of pride,
And the Curse of Reuben holds us till an alien turf enfolds us
And we die, and none can tell Them where we died.
We're poor little lambs who've lost our way, Baa! Baa! Baa!
We're little black sheep who've gone astray, Baa--aa--aa!
Gentlemen-rankers out on the spree,
Damned from here to Eternity,
God ha' mercy on such as we, Baa! Yah! Bah!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> You are suggesting an illegal test which will never happen, so you will never have to prove your point.
> 
> How convenient for you.




Nope I also stated an empty hand challenge would be against the rules here as well. As to laws, everything without special rules to avoid permanent damage and appropriate safety precautions are not legal. 

So once again it seems like you are the one looking for a fight here. 

How convenient of you to only quote part and put it toward your agenda.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

I've seen those situations happen. Hopefully none of us have to get into them (or again for some us ) to prove anything. There are no winners there, just survivors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I've seen those situations happen. Hopefully none of us have to get into them (or again for some us ) to prove anything. There are no winners there, just survivors.



That is my point. Survivors.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

So, Sheep.
Since you seem to think the ring is real, where are you battling for TopDick at now?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Jocks naturally gravitate to the sporting martial arts. Wimps naturally gravitate to martial arts which are long on kata and short on competing.
> 
> Wimps will argue with the jocks on the web about which martial arts are the best but the wimps will never face the jocks in a NHB match to prove their argument. This is because deep down the wimps know they will lose to the jocks and lose big time.



Sounds like a challenge here to me?

Is this a challenge?

If it is not a challenge then it sounds like you are one of the wimps to me, talking out of both sides of his mouth. Arguing about it on the internet.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

I would say that anyone who puts in the time and dedication to any art is not a wimp. It's very hard work. The wimps prey on those that are weaker in some way to get an easy time of it.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I would say that anyone who puts in the time and dedication to any art is not a wimp. It's very hard work. The wimps prey on those that are weaker in some way to get an easy time of it.


Exactly! :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Jocks naturally gravitate to the sporting martial arts. Wimps naturally gravitate to martial arts which are long on kata and short on competing.
> 
> Wimps will argue with the jocks on the web about which martial arts are the best but the wimps will never face the jocks in a NHB match to prove their argument. This is because deep down the wimps know they will lose to the jocks and lose big time.




You make this post.


Then you accuse me of making a challenge but I think you are.

Yet in this Thread you speak of the person making the claim has the burden of proof. 

So I request that you prove your statments in your first post.

Thank you


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

> Sounds like a challenge here to me?
> 
> Is this a challenge?


The challenge has been around since UFC#1.

Why aren&#8217;t the aikido and tai chi guys cleaning house? Why is it, that kick boxers, wrestlers and BJJ are the ones cleaning house?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

Aikido guys clean house at the clubs I work at. Tai chi guys? they're just INto themselves (sorry, bad internal arts joke). Just trying to add some humor!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The challenge has been around since UFC#1.
> 
> Why arent the aikido and tai chi guys cleaning house? Why is it, that kick boxers, wrestlers and BJJ are the ones cleaning house?




Why did they turn down FMA as part of the UFC?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> You make this post.
> 
> 
> Then you accuse me of making a challenge but I think you are.
> ...




You still have not shown proff as you demanded of others. So your rules for others do not apply to yourself?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 12, 2006)

> So I request that you prove your statments in your first post.


My proof is the results from MMA/NHB competition.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The challenge has been around since UFC#1.
> 
> Why arent the aikido and tai chi guys cleaning house? Why is it, that kick boxers, wrestlers and BJJ are the ones cleaning house?


 Clean house?  CLEAN HOUSE??

Whose house y'all cleaning? Give me some good references and I'll think about hiring ya for housekeepers.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 12, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The challenge has been around since UFC#1.
> 
> Why aren&#8217;t the aikido and tai chi guys cleaning house? Why is it, that kick boxers, wrestlers and BJJ are the ones cleaning house?


If the "sportsmen" could hang without the rule book and safety net I might be more impressed. Again though, I don't see many of them joining up and asking for frontline duty. Maybe they are the "wimps", nice and safe at home, cuddling in their little safety cage while the real men are risking life and limb in real war.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> My proof is the results from MMA/NHB competition.


I'll issue a challenge.
I hereby challenge ANY reigning NHB champion.
Here are the rules:

Ok, now that that's clear, they can meet me down on 5th and Hamerstein.
So, should I bring a book?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> You are suggesting an illegal test which will never happen, so you will never have to prove your point.



In a rather extreme example, I think he has a point.

Would you fight in point fighting?  Grappling? Boxing?  How about Full Muay Thai?  Or maybe MMA?  What about under the older Vale Tudo rules?  Toss in some sticks?

Everyone has a limit to what rules they'd compete under, different people have different rules.  Challenges make no sense because of that.

Let's say I get challenged by a WTF fighter, even a moderate level one.  Under his rules I'll get my but kicked.  Under Boxing rules?  Well I'll probably do the but kicking.  Under MMA Rules?  Probably me.  Point fighting?  I'd bet on him as what he does is closer and it's been a long time since I did anything even close.

You're right in a way, the challenge is meaningless as a fight under those rules would never take place, even if the law had nothing to do with it. But it works the other way too, a fight under less dangerous rules would not take place either.  

Is a Tae Kwon Do fighter challenging Chuck Liddel to a TKD match going to happen?  What's in it for him?  Those aren't his rules, that's not how he trains.  Is him challenging the TKD fighter in MMA going to happen?  Nope.  Same reasons.

Gracie's made this famous, challenging top boxers to a no rules fight.  It was never going to happen, they knew that, but they did it to sell thier art.  And it worked.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> My proof is the results from MMA/NHB competition.


Sports Entertainment is not Proof!

So they can win in a match that doesn't allow eye gouges, blades, impact weapons, small joint manipulations, that get stopped when bones break, or people pass out from lack of o2 to their peanut brains.

Yup.  Thats "real".  Just like WWE Pillow fights are "real".


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Clean house?  CLEAN HOUSE??
> 
> Whose house y'all cleaning? Give me some good references and I'll think about hiring ya for housekeepers.


Is house cleaning in the rules? I dunno, I mean, I'd hate to see someone disqualified from doing my laundry for illegal use of fabric softener or something.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

Dude, is this guy serious?

 UFC, K-1, Sportfight, Team Quest, all of those are rigorous, tough, demanding sports.  Takes a tough guy or gal to get in there and do that.  But they're sports, with rules.  Anybody who defines their manhood by their participation in a sport is missing the big picture.

Royce Gracie is a scary man.  Quite possibly one of the toughest men alive.

But any broadway dancer has better wind.  Any college linebacker is stronger.  Any drunk moron behind the wheel can kill him.

It's about the total package, Sheep.  You may be able to whip my ***.  You may not.  How many people's lives are better today because you're walking the earth?  How much better will the world be because of you once you're gone?

Ain't nothin' else that matters, son.  Nothin' else at all.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

Will the thinking adults please leave the schoolyard!


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> Dude, is this guy serious?
> 
> UFC, K-1, Sportfight, Team Quest, all of those are rigorous, tough, demanding sports.  Takes a tough guy or gal to get in there and do that.  But they're sports, with rules.  Anybody who defines their manhood by their participation in a sport is missing the big picture.
> 
> ...


:cheers:

I'm buying a lot of rounds today it seems.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> My proof is the results from MMA/NHB competition.




I am sorry but your sample size is much too small. I would need to see more data before I actually would draw a conclusion to this type of comment. 

Once again I have ntohing against MMA. They are some of the hardest training atheletes out there.

But that does not mean that anyone who rolls on the ground is just like them? Look at Mr. Whitehead from UFC 2 (TV). He was the onside favorite for teh heavy weight. He trained hard, and was a good captain and motivated people but when it came time, he did not give it all and the other guy who was expected to fold dug deep and give it his all even if he was not the best technically. 

Once again Heart not Art. 

I still see no proof. Nothing has been provided.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Will the thinking adults please leave the schoolyard!



I would but this is my backyard.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

My Bad! Could we get a Bar B Q going then?


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

It's real... under those rules.

Anything beyond that is a guess, and nothing more.

Rules will always dictate the winner, we can get close to simulating reality, but never do it fully.  Competitions are artificial in that the rules are known beforehand, and you can train for them.

Royce Gracie pulling out of the UFC when time limits where introduced is an example, he didn't like the rules.

Why'd they change?

Cause Ken showed a different strategy, draw the match out, make it a low risk battle of endurance and out last the other guy.  (Not good entertainment, but playing to the rules)  Of course they changed them last minute so his strategy got a draw...  under the no time limits who knows.

BJJ seems to have that problem as a growing thing now, I've seen a good number of high level JJ people complaining about it.  People are focusing on the rules, creating strategies to win under those rules.  Jumping half guard, Trying to win on points, doing stuff that only works because the rules let it.

MMA competition, same thing.  Josh Koschek vs Chris Leben - Josh won by playing to the judges.  TOok him down, got ahead on points and road it outtill the end for a decision.  Under even slightly different rules would it have gone that way?  Who knows, I'd bet on Leben though.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Sheeps point is that the UFC/NHB stuff is "real". That only by "competing" in a "sport" can you be the real deal. That those people training in traditional arts, who don't "compete" or "test" their stuff are somehow inferior and otherwise flawed failures.

He points to an athletes win/loss record as somehow meaning more than who was the better competitor that day. It doesn't.  A shiny title belt, wall full of plastic people, and ribbons and awards make for nice conversation. None of it will save your *** in the street.  Try tapping out that mugger, you will get stuck, or booted bloody by his friends. Some 15 year old punk with a 22 can put that 250lb UFC Champs *** in a pine box located 6 feet below ground.

Sports are fun, and a fine way to enjoy life. It's just the stupid ones who continue to believe that they are anything else, or a proof of superiority in any other aspect outside their narrow parameter sport functions.

Sport != Real.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> My Bad! Could we get a Bar B Q going then?


I'm bringing the drinks. Someone else brought the bull.  Looks like it's already being grilled. :cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> My Bad! Could we get a Bar B Q going then?



I will bring the home made 4 layer dip and the chips.  ** Seriously I would this is not a snide comment for if I wanted to same something I would say it. **


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2006)

People who refusal to test their skills against others while insisting that their skills are the best, are just plain pathetic!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I will bring the home made 4 layer dip and the chips.  ** Seriously I would this is not a snide comment for if I wanted to same something I would say it. **



mmmmm dippy goodness 

I brought some Canadian Beer.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

canadian beer?  

dude, i'm from the pacific northwest.  i'll bring some hoity-toity microbrews.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

are we gonna play 'pin the tail on the idjit'?


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> People who refusal to test their skills against others while insisting that their skills are the best, are just plain pathetic!


And people who insist that make believe sports are real are even more so.

Some people do not have anything to prove to others.
That doesn't make them pathetic.

Now, where do you test your stuff at?
What's your win/loss record?
How many times have you competed in the UFC?
Who have you beat? They must be "names" since a nobody who hasn't made his way to the top must also be a wimp as well, and beating wimps doesn't count.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> are we gonna play 'pin the tail on the idjit'?


I dunno. Is that in the rule book? I'd hate to be DQ'ed for illegal tail pinning on a jackass.
:rofl:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> I dunno. Is that in the rule book? I'd hate to be DQ'ed for illegal tail pinning on a jackass.
> :rofl:


Anyway. Everyone knows that wimps do the UFC stuff. Real Men play Hockey!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> People who refusal to test their skills against others while insisting that their skills are the best, are just plain pathetic!




 I train with weapons. Stick is my game. Many people do not wish to play with me. I use control I will not hit you. I will place it one to two inches from your head. Or I could just use a shoulder as a target for the head? I use real sticks not padded. 

Yet most people do not wish to train this way. So do I go around saying they cannot fight? No I do not for some can fight, they train differently. So be it. 

I place my statements upon my skills. The problem is that we do not play the same game, so I do not think you or many others would come to an agreement.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> People who refusal to test their skills against others while insisting that their skills are the best, are just plain pathetic!


But not quite as pathetic as people who have to put down others to make themselves feel superior.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> But not quite as pathetic as people who have to put down others to make themselves feel superior.


Popular game in the low-brow forums I've noticed. In between picking fleas off each other and cuddling in piles of the groups man-sweat that is.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> Anyway. Everyone knows that wimps do the UFC stuff. Real Men play Hockey!




While I disagree about wimps being in the UFC, I think they are fine people in the UFC and also some people I do not like, but respect their skills. 

I do have to say that any sport with TWO BLADES, A STICK and FIGHTING has got to be cool!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

My house is made of glass, please stop throwing stones!


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> While I disagree about wimps being in the UFC, I think they are fine people in the UFC and also some people I do not like, but respect their skills.
> 
> I do have to say that any sport with TWO BLADES, A STICK and FIGHTING has got to be cool!


Oh, I have alot of respect for the real UFC fighters. Solid competitors, great athletes. It's just the nutrider-wannabes that drive me bats.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

just got back from the arcade.

i say anybody who can't break 10,000 in space invaders is a wimp.  only true alien blasters are real men.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> But not quite as pathetic as people who have to put down others to make themselves feel superior.


 
Shesalsa, you the man!

I'm really enjoying watching this thread. :CTF:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

Inside or outside of the cage? Aliens could be tough. Should we have rules?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> just got back from the arcade.
> 
> i say anybody who can't break 10,000 in space invaders is a wimp.  only true alien blasters are real men.



I know I cannot beat 10,000.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I know I cannot beat 10,000.



wedgies for rich parsons!


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Isin't it interesting that the people who claim that only by competing and testing your stuff can you be real, can never show verifiable proof that they themselves have actually tested their so-called skills? Instead, they go on web forums and put down anyone not doing it their way, hiding under handles and thug mentalitys.

Be nice to see these "tough guys" pictures, names, win/loss records, and videos of them actually fighting.  Almost never happens though as they are too often skinny little UFC wannabes, living the fantasy warrior life through Spike TV's "Who wants to cuddle with Ken Shamrock" reality show.

Love to see them in action.  Hey Sheep!  Where can we meet to see you in heavy NHB combat? Us wimps wanna see what the "real men" like you can do.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2006)

Five pages of flames and no moderator action. 

I&#8217;m calling favoritism here.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

Back to the schoolyard again! where real men settle things! But, we should wait 2 hrs after eating at the Bar B Q, we need time to digest first.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> just got back from the arcade.
> 
> i say anybody who can't break 10,000 in space invaders is a wimp.  only true alien blasters are real men.





> Your high score:
> *46720*



**Puts on Jock Voice**  

I guess that makes me a real man, then.

:apv::armed::tank::biggun::mst::snipe::btg::2pistols::ak47::mp5:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> I&#8217;m calling favoritism here.


Maybe no one besides you sees a flame?

I asked you a question. Several in fact that you are ducking. Care to answer them?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> Im calling favoritism here.




Sir,

If you wish to have an investigation. Please use the little triangle in the upeer right corner. This is called Report to Moderator. Then an official investigation will be started.

Although personally it looks like someone who cannot handle the heat, and is now calling the police to save them from their actions. 

Then again if you made such a comment here after conversations with a staff member about not doing anything, this would be hyprocracy, just like required others to provide proof and yet you have not listed any proof of your own I requested. Only made statments.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> **Puts on Jock Voice**
> 
> I guess that makes me a real man, then.



shesulsa is more man than any of us could handle.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> Im calling favoritism here.



Really?  I thought you'd feel right at home. :lol2:

Seriously, do you see the little red triangle at the top of every post?  That's the RTM feature and you can report any post you think is bad.  We encourage members to do this because we mods can't see everything.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> I&#8217;m calling favoritism here.


Moderators involved in a thread are not allowed to moderate it. It's in our rules.
There are no member initiated reports of any issues with this thread. If there were any reports, they would be investigated by non-involved staff and handled accordingly. We're not babysitters here to wipe out members boogies and wipe their bottoms. They are primarily adults, more than capable of reporting problems when they encounter them on their own, without us doing the handholding.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> Im calling favoritism here.



when the moderators are mocking you as well, it may be time to rethink your position.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2006)

Now a mod is flaming me too. LMAO


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 13, 2006)

Where?  I want to see a Flaming Sheep!

Is that like a Flaming Moe?  Those make my head tingle, sort of like a piece of rattan, lovingly applied by one of those wimpy FMA guys. Now those are wimps, relying on sticks and knives. No cuddling with them, they are too busy screaming and beating the **** outta ya.  Nutcases.  I'd DQ them but they shoved my whistle up my *** the wrong way so it doesn't make any noises when I fart.

Um.

I think I'm sharing too much now.  Back to the BBQ.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Five pages of flames and no moderator action.
> 
> Im calling favoritism here.


 
I think that you tried to start a fire and are getting good humoured and lighthearted responses instead of the outrage and flamewar you hoped for. What's your purpose here? Do you wish to engage in serious and FRIENDLY discussion of the martial arts or do you just want attention - any attention, good or bad?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Now a mod is flaming me too. LMAO



If you think I have flamed you then so be it. 

Report it and as the Owner stated an investigation will be started.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Now a mod is flaming me too. LMAO



there's the sense of humor i've been looking for in this thread.  come join the BBQ.  there's plenty of beer.

maybe we can thumbwrestle later.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> there's the sense of humor i've been looking for in this thread. come join the BBQ. there's plenty of beer.
> 
> maybe we can thumbwrestle later.


 
:CTF:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

All the fun aside. MMA stylists and other Stylists both have good points necessary to deal with the real thing "(which, I think, we were originally talking about?) 

As I said, The predators decide where, when, and how something is going to go down. For them the sky is the limit! All we can do is respond to the stimuli. At that point, we can use all the qualities of both sides. A combination of the still mind from the other styles and the combat mindset of taking and dishing out punishment, and overall conditioning from the MMA's. The boxing/kick boxing skills a definite plus to anyone's arsenal, as well as grappling skills. Combine that with the open mindness of not playing by rules, and using "illegal" techniques, makes us all well rounded. Both of our worlds combined makes us more assault proof for real!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2006)

If my post is considered a flame, then some of my past ones must have been nukes.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2006)

The humor is reaction from people whose cherished beliefs are threatened by reality.

And where are all the anonymously neg rep people?

I guess I shamed them to much on the other thread. LOL


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

seriously, dude.  tell me you aren't pulling our legs a little bit here.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 13, 2006)

The cage or the dojo is not reality, in fairness. Don't confuse those worlds.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> All the fun aside. MMA stylists and other Stylists both have good points necessary to deal with the real thing "(which, I think, we were originally talking about?)
> 
> As I said, The predators decide where, when, and how something is going to go down. For them the sky is the limit! All we can do is respond to the stimuli. At that point, we can use all the qualities of both sides. A combination of the still mind from the other styles and the combat mindset of taking and dishing out punishment, and overall conditioning from the MMA's. The boxing/kick boxing skills a definite plus to anyone's arsenal, as well as grappling skills. Combine that with the open mindness of not playing by rules, and using "illegal" techniques, makes us all well rounded. Both of our worlds combined makes us more assault proof for real!




Hence my thoughts of people trying to swing a stick at your head. Even though hands are just as bad, they do not seem quite as bad when it happens. Besides many people do not hit as hard as you get hit by accident with a stick. 

Also, I have seen more golf clubs, tire irons, base ball bats, both wood and aluminum, hockey sticks and the occasional pool cue as well as other improvsied sticks used as weapons. This is or was my reality. So I choose to learn about it and deal with it. 

Like I have state all over the place on this site,  Search and you shall find, that I do not recommend it to anyone. The path I took that is. It is not the best nor the healthiest or the wisest for survival. Yet somehow I did as that was my ultimate goal. 

Survival.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

funny how no one ever complains about anonymous positive rep...?

Oh well, if you have a problem with rep that has been given to you PM an admin and they will look into it for you.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The humor is reaction from people whose cherished beliefs are threatened by reality.


mmmm ... that's easy to say and rarely true.



> And where are all the anonymously neg rep people?



Dunno. *looks around*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The humor is reaction from people whose cherished beliefs are threatened by reality.
> 
> And where are all the anonymously neg rep people?
> 
> I guess I shamed them to much on the other thread. LOL



Where is constructive data to support your views?

As you stated before you make the claim you need to back it up?

Thanks


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2006)

> If my post is considered a flame, then some of my past ones must have been nukes.


You can read which threads are the ones, practically the whole thread. Do you want me to click on every post?

Go ahead and play this game if you want, I know you won&#8217;t do a thing about it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> You can read which threads are the ones, practically the whole thread. Do you want me to click on every post?
> 
> Go ahead and play this game if you want, I know you wont do a thing about it.



Very Nice. 

Complain about being picked on and not willing to follow the rules. 

Click on every post that is bothering you and it will be reviewed. 

Do a search you will see that staff have retired and or been given vacations or sensored just like any other member. 

PS: I was one of them so I believe me I know it will be done. As a matter of fact if you have the heart to follow this through, I would insist that the investigation was completed as the owner stated with out those already involved as per our policy.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

is he feeling picked on now?  are the big boys not playing by the rules?  what a wimp.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> is he feeling picked on now?  are the big boys not playing by the rules?  what a wimp.



Not a wimp. 

Hypocracy. Big difference for he still could get into a ring or octagon and play hard.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

Seriously, that's exactly what you need to do.  Look at every post carefully and if you think it breaks the rules, then use that red triangle.  You can report anybody, even the staff.  I'm sure you'll report me and that's fine, but yes that is exactly the procedure.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2006)

_*Moderator note:  

Thread locked pending review, please feel free to RTM any posts you feel should be looked at.

Andrew Green / MMA Moderator
*_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2006)

The problem with this thread is that it is based on a false premise: That a failure to enter sports based competition and test yourself within a set selection of rules, somehow renders one inferior to the one who does. It was started after a similar thread was tossed for descending into several forum rules violations.

The starter of this topic is of course welcome to his opinion. We do however disagree with it, as apparently do many others here as evidenced by their friendly ribbing as well as more serious requests for backing of the original statement. Backing that did not arrive.

It is logical to assume that if one insists on a certain way as being correct, that one not only walks that path, but can back it up with independently verifiable evidence. When one does not do that, it is safe to assume that they will be called on it.

It is also logical to assume that when one starts a thread with the intent to promote a false premise, that they will be called on it. Demanding moderator intervention when one is losing a debate is poor form.

As is crying moderator favoritism when moderator actions do not go your way. We have over 25 moderators on this site. They come from every race, creed, gender and political leaning. They cover both traditional and non-traditional arts. The only bias is towards our rules, and running a friendly BS-free site.

As I also had previously indicated, on many many occasions: We do not read everything. Even if a mod is involved, do not assume they are there to moderate. Mods are members as well, and allowed to participate in this forum.  As several have indicated, there is a simple and easy means to report a problematic post to our staff, where it will be reviewed and investigated by non-involved individuals and given the attention it deserves.  I do however suggest you explain why it is a problem other than simply sending in a "Now Fix" or "See!" or "Fire!".  1 or 2 Reports is enough. More than that will only slow down the process, as well as risk you running into our RTM Abuse policy.  Once you have reported it, it will be looked into. If you for whatever reason choose not to report it, you have no right to complain when nothing happens. It is the same as standing there crying "why doesn't anyone call the police!". I would rather see 3 different people report the same issue, than no one at all report it then complain "where are the mods". We are not babysitters, nursemaids or such. We are definitely not mind readers.

As to this topic, it can remain locked in my opinion.


----------

